# Ephro regulated mod



## Rafique (31/5/15)

Morning guys so since the awesome Vapecon yesterday I bought an ephro regulated temp sensing mod and 2 days before in received the zephyrus.

It has temp sensing and a really good bang for buck. I haven't been able to test temp sensing as yet but its good.

So here we go:
Product : Ephro 50 w regulated R450

Pros:
50w regulated
Really cheap
Temp sensing
Removable battery
USB charging
Looks not the best but not bad at all
Spring loaded 510

Cons:
Not pass through
22 ml atties have a slight over hang on the front.
Battery first one I've seen in opposite direction
Looks cheap because of the glass like buttons.






Battery not included

Overall for the price and what it can do its a good mod.

Can be found at our very own Vapeclub.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (31/5/15)

Looks quite nice dude


----------



## Keyaam (31/5/15)

I dont see it on vapeclubs site @JakesSA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/5/15)

I like... is it still available today


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

Heard more stock is coming in the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (31/5/15)

Is this a true temporary control mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

Busy playing with it now, Does anyone else have trouble changing it to celsius


----------



## deepest (31/5/15)

If you lock it by pressing fire button 5x then press and hold +and - button together it should change to Celsius. 
Was watching a review on you tube.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

deepest said:


> If you lock it by pressing fire button 5x then press and hold +and - button together it should change to Celsius.
> Was watching a review on you tube.



Thanx it doesnt implicitly say in the manual.


----------



## deepest (31/5/15)

Quite a detailed review.


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

So it seems okay, using the OCC coil 35w at 315 c, one hole open for airflow. It is limiting, i'm just not sure if thats too high a temp. I'm not sure what to look out for to rate this device. its the first temp limiting device I've had. sx m and the m80 were a smooth vape but that was on a lemo2 and a Goliath respectively. its whole different ball game compared to the subtank. IDK got some nikel as well will build on the lemo 2 tomorrow use the same juice and see how things go.

Cloud production isnt great on the subtank mini using the OCC and the temp control and this mod. Is that to be expected?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So it seems okay, using the OCC coil 35w at 315 c, one hole open for airflow. It is limiting, i'm just not sure if thats too high a temp. I'm not sure what to look out for to rate this device. its the first temp limiting device I've had. sx m and the m80 were a smooth vape but that was on a lemo2 and a Goliath respectively. its whole different ball game compared to the subtank. IDK got some nikel as well will build on the lemo 2 tomorrow use the same juice and see how things go.
> 
> Cloud production isnt great on the subtank mini using the OCC and the temp control and this mod. Is that to be expected?



Generally speaking, cloud blowing and temp control are not the best of friends. Temp sensing is more geared towards flavour than clouds  Not that you can't get decent clouds out of it, but it takes some work - it's just not what it is intended for really


----------



## Matt (1/6/15)

So its mod has a similiar temp control as a Smok m80?
And the ipv4 and sx mini are different?


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

Matt said:


> So its mod has a similiar temp control as a Smok m80?
> And the ipv4 and sx mini are different?



Been told its closer to the DNA 40, Dry cotton on the video review is closer to the DNA 40.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

So the centre of the wick was a dry cotton burn test at 280 c. The left was at 350 c and to the right was a wet test at 280c. All were fired at 40watts 3 times.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 28222
> 
> 
> So the centre of the wick was a dry cotton burn test at 280 c. The left was at 350 c and to the right was a wet test at 280c. All were fired at 40watts 3 times.


The left one at 350 C looks much less burned than the middle one at 280 C? Or was the 350 C also a wet test?


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

Andre said:


> The left one at 350 C looks much less burned than the middle one at 280 C? Or was the 350 C also a wet test?



The test at 350 c was done dry, it appears that the spike in resistance change or whatever temp limiting mods are using is more prominent at 350 c then at the 280 c. Well at least for this mod.

The build I had on my dripper was 0.11 ohm using organic cotton, I started off with a fully saturated wick and a full well, I vaped it till the well was dry and then some. The coil seems to hold some temp at this point well after the temp control cut off which is where I see some singing happening.

So I learnt this today (Needs to be confirmed)
Organic Cotton burns at 210 c
Silica is higher than 280 C ( I didnt pay attention cos I dont use silica)
and Juice will turn into vapor around 280 c

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## deepest (1/6/15)

I seem to remember the reviewer saying that this mod worked better from about 0.12 ohms to about 0.18 ohms in temp sensing mode. When he tried at 0.10 ohm he also experienced some strange behaviour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

Did you sayR450?


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

deepest said:


> I seem to remember the reviewer saying that this mod worked better from about 0.12 ohms to about 0.18 ohms in temp sensing mode. When he tried at 0.10 ohm he also experienced some strange behaviour.



He also had some singe-ing on his wick, Running the lemo 2 with a 0.24 ohm build, I regret getting 26g nickel, 28g would be easier to work with, so I'm looking at a min 10 to 20 wraps depending where i want to go with this mod. 0.1 ohm being the lowest. Ramp up is a few seconds on the first hit and then the vapor and flavor comes at 30w. Tomorrow i'll check how long the battery will last going at this rate for a day. 

I must say I expect nickel to be harder to work with but its not that bad using the coil master its pretty easy.


----------



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

@deepest wat is your opinion on the device for someone just wanting to use the device sub ohm on a daily basis is it worth the money?


----------



## JakesSA (2/6/15)

Here is a rather in depth review, to the point of disassembly .. also several dry cotton burn tests at different temperatures.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## deepest (2/6/15)

@kelly22 Unfortunately i don't have a device with me. Although from what i have seen it looks like a great device for the money.


----------



## kelly22 (2/6/15)

Thanks @deepest


----------

